# Breeding Journal: Riley & Rubie



## Kirby (Jul 28, 2007)

Hey guys!

I have setup my proven whiteface pair of cockatiels tooday officially with their own setup and a proper nestbox  They have not bred in a while, but were mating and both birds were in the nest box at their previous owners house (last week). The eggs are probably already on their way!

Riley








Whiteface pied

Rubie








Whiteface cinnamon pearl split pied

Neither bird were really into the whole nest box thing at my house yet... until tonight. Riley has not stopped wolf whistling and doing heart wings, right infront of Rubies face. She is tired after a long free flying time, so he falling asleep  Poor baby!

This pair will have:

Males:
- whiteface split pied, pearl, and cinnamon

Females:
- whiteface split pied

and maybe more?  *more like, I HOPE!* haha

Pictures will be added to this thread as I get more images and updates of them on their breeding journal 

*EDIT* Riley is currently in the box singing away to his sweet juliet 

Kirby


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

It won't be long now! They are a beautiful pair!


----------



## Kirby (Jul 28, 2007)

Thanks!  I really can't wait, and hope your right... and they aren't far away from having eggs 

Kirby


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

You can reasonably expect eggs in about 10 days. The more you allow them their privacy the better. They will get comfortable and most likely get down to business.


----------



## Kirby (Jul 28, 2007)

Awesome, thanks for the estimate!  Im hardly going to touch them (meaning disturb them)... other than feed and water everyday. I have them in their own corner of my living room, and I think they are happier being secluded. Riley sure got in te mood as SOON as I put them in the cage in that corner lol.

Kirby


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

I'm going to make sure I keep watching this journal and your other one. Like I said in your other thread, I hope you get fertile eggs and fluff balls, can't wait to see more photos of hopefully eggies!  they're definitely a beautiful pair and will make gorgeous babies.


----------



## Kirby (Jul 28, 2007)

Thanks a bunch mate  Im so excited to have two STUNNING pairs of tiels. Its a first for a lot of things to have both these pairs. Such as the first time Ive had 4 tiels, first time Ive had a cinnamon pied (Coop) and whitefaces (of any kind, let alone these gorgeous mutations!), first time I will have tiel eggs, and first time I will have tiel babies  Talk about an exciting time for me! 

Kirby


----------



## Kirby (Jul 28, 2007)

Pics from this morning when Riley was singing to sleepy Rubie, at 7am 




























Riley is currently IN the nest box tapping his beak on the side(s) and singing really softly & cute. What a little Romeo I've got on my hands  Rubie was sleepy but has now started to preen and stretch out a little bit, so maybe Riley is getting her in the mood to explore the box later on today? *hint hint wink wink* 

Kirby


----------



## crazy4tiels88 (Aug 10, 2008)

They are both very pretty tiels and Riley looks like a tiel I almost got at a bird show but they wanted $60 for it and I really didn't have the money for it!! I wanted him to breed to Ivory my lutino whiteface female that I think is a clear pied whiteface as she has blue grey eyes and is showing stripes on her tail now if you look in the light!!


----------



## Kirby (Jul 28, 2007)

Thanks! 

Rileyhas been going in the box, and has been constantly heart-wings and belting otu songs for Rubie. She went in the box (I think, becuase I couldnt see her in the cage, the nest box was coering some of the cage from where I was sitting)... hopefully they are mating while Im at school, and eggs come soon!

Too bad you didnt get yours 

Kirby


----------



## Kirby (Jul 28, 2007)

UPDATE 4/09/09:

Riley still goes in the box and taps the inside, he still sings and heart-wings to Rubie. However she is not that into him right now, and I have seen no mating what so ever. Rubie is usually sitting there just looking at him  I personally have not seen her go in the box in a few days, but then again I am gone from 8am until about 2pm-5pm everynight. 
Its weird becuase Rubie is the one who gets REALLY hyper and anxious when Caleb & Cooper are mating (like they just were). Rubie goes on the cage floor and paces back and forth at the front side of the cage... its weird!

Hopefully they are mating while Im at school, which is my dream at least lol. 

Kirby


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Mabey they seen those pictures you took of Caleb and Cooper and would not dare do that in front of you


----------



## Kirby (Jul 28, 2007)

BAHAHAHA! Maybe 

Kirby


----------

